# Mounted orchid



## schmiggle (Feb 14, 2017)

Today I mounted an Aeranthes ramosa orchid I got a while back on an oya, since I figured it would be easier to water it less often and the roots would get more aeration. And just in time, too: I think there's severe root rot, though it hasn't yet migrated up to the crown, and hopefully mounting can stem the issue in time to keep my orchid alive. (To be clear, many of the roots are still living)

This is something of a work in progress, and if anyone has suggestions (especially on getting it to flower) they would be appreciated.


----------



## The Snark (Feb 15, 2017)

Those roots , the white ones, (and plant) look very healthy.  Is there a foul nasty odor? 

You will need to water that pot 2 or 3 times a day. I'd be tempted to cover some or all of the roots with coconut fiber fluff to retain moisture so you don't become a slave to watering it constantly. Once it develops the hair rootlets that seize to the pot and can suck moisture from the clay you can uncover more and more of them.

Getting them to flower depends on the time of year and adding the correct fertilizer to it's water.  It's flowering time here but no telling what time of year or season yours is acclimated to.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## schmiggle (Feb 15, 2017)

No odor, the other roots looked green and some of the roots felt slimy on the surface and/or came off (healthy seeming roots did not come off). However, perhaps the plant is healthier than I had thought, which would be nice. 

I've thought about adding sphagnum, but I was concerned about root aeration. For now I might just spray it a bunch. 

I guess fertilizing might be the way to go for flowers. I haven't used any yet and it hasn't seemed to mind, and I worry about salt buildup on the surface of the pot, but I've read it only needs a tiny amount anyway (even for an orchid). I have no idea what time of year it likes to flower.


----------



## The Snark (Feb 15, 2017)

schmiggle said:


> No odor, the other roots looked green and some of the roots felt slimy on the surface and/or came off (healthy seeming roots did not come off). However, perhaps the plant is healthier than I had thought, which would be nice.
> 
> I've thought about adding sphagnum, but I was concerned about root aeration. For now I might just spray it a bunch.
> 
> I guess fertilizing might be the way to go for flowers. I haven't used any yet and it hasn't seemed to mind, and I worry about salt buildup on the surface of the pot, but I've read it only needs a tiny amount anyway (even for an orchid). I have no idea what time of year it likes to flower.


Everyone around here uses fertilizer. Lots and lots of $$$ for show piece blooming orchids. They use the fertilizer once a week but water at least once a day so residue gets washed away.

Sometimes green roots are healthy, sometimes it's an algae infesting the roots. They are normally rather stiff and somewhat strong so you can tell pretty easy which it is. You can re-wet the roots after an hour or so dry. This can equate to watering 6 to 8 times a day. Factory farms use automated misting systems. The more they can cycle between dry and wet + the more trace amounts of fertilizer in the water, the faster they grow. If the leaves develop burns, yellow patches, stop using fertilizers for a couple of weeks. Don't forget orchids like the entire plant watered.

Sphagnum is fine as long as it doesn't harbor molds or algae. Coconut fiber has some sort of innate rot resistance.


----------

